# Pups Stolen.



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Please share: STOLEN this WHOLE LITTER in Dorney, Berkshire . Please make them too hot to handle! 
A litter of 5 week old working gundog Labrador pups were stolen from an address in Dorney, South Buckinghamshire overnight Mon 02/05/11. There are 7 yellow labs (3 bitches & 4 dogs) and 4 black labs (1 bitch & 3 dogs). Not microchipped. PC 1803 Graham Johnstone. Call with crime ref. GD2161955/11


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Going to share on H&H forum now, thanks for posting


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

What!? Even innocent puppies are being stolen? These thieves need to get a life. I hope the police catch these criminals and return the puppies.

Now I think the scene in 101 Dalmatian is more than just a movie.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh God!  poor baby's hope there found soon.


----------

